
Ask HN: Collective performance increase after an individual breakthrough - lethologica
Why do we typically see a collective performance increase after a single individual makes a breakthrough? For example, after Roger Bannister ran the first 4 minute mile, the flood gates opened and many people could achieve this feat.
======
mister_hn
Well, it's because of a challenge. It's in the human nature to live for
challenges and so happens for example for many sports and science
achievements.

You also can remember that that's the whole point of Guinness World Record
circus

